# Toggle Clamp Band Attachment



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to show my first home-made slingshot as well as the idea I had for the band attachment. I don't know if anyone has done this before (probably) but I haven't seen it yet. This is a plywood cutout and I used a dremel to round the edges and added some grooves for finger placement. The bands are attached with small toggle clamps and a washer on top so that it covers more surface area of the TBG. So far the bands haven't slipped even the slightest bit when shooting. Could be one of the quickest band attachment methods ever? Ill keep shooting with it and mention any safety concerns or problems.

Let me know what you think. 

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Talk about fast band changes!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting, it give me an ideal.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

No doubt probably the quickest although a little bulky. :what:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing and let us know of any safety problems.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Innovative!

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I love the concept and would like you to update us on its behaviour.

jazz


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i would only worry about bumping one of the handles while in the middle of a draw,don't get me wrong i think that is a real cool idea,i always look at things from all sides


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool idea!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder if it would be illegal in some countries just because it has a formidable appearance ... 'Rapid band changer slingshot'!  (you know, similar to wrist braced slingshots) Would not exactly be comfortable in my back pocket (ouch!) but verrrrry interesting.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

When you sit down with that in your pocket, it's going right through the leather seats in your Jaguar/BMW/etc.

Just saying.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

bigron said:


> i would only worry about bumping one of the handles while in the middle of a draw,don't get me wrong i think that is a real cool idea,i always look at things from all sides


I will keep an eye on this. So far there hasn't been any danger of this happening. The clamps lock into place pretty securely. There would be more of a chance that it could pop free if I loosened off the tension in the clamp but that would also create a problem with the bands slipping out. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

TimR said:


> When you sit down with that in your pocket, it's going right through the leather seats in your Jaguar/BMW/etc.
> 
> Just saying.





ZorroSlinger said:


> I wonder if it would be illegal in some countries just because it has a formidable appearance ... 'Rapid band changer slingshot'!  (you know, similar to wrist braced slingshots) Would not exactly be comfortable in my back pocket (ouch!) but verrrrry interesting.


Haha, yup that could be a bit uncomfortable. Can't say I would be happy to sit on any slingshot, much less sit on one in an expensive car. ^_^ Lets say that this one is not for the back pocket. I think my next project will be to slim down on the frame itself but it still would not be something worth sitting on.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

well engineered but too mechanical for me.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Did a bunch more shooting with it today and I am happy to report that the bands didn't slip at all. I have also put double bands on it to see if the extra tension would cause any problems and so far the bands haven't slipped at all. Had a couple other guys try it out and they liked how it shot, as well as the easy band attachment.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you let us know your percentage of draw please ?

Myself, I have a new SS, which I am choosing not to attach bands in the regular method.
Although most likely I will not go your way, although it looks cool.

I draw either double .04 latex, or triple TBG, to 550%; which is way more than most on the forum, shooting to most very heavy ammo.
Therefore, I would need a fork slip, and a slap in the face, very much not.

Most likely I will go with a small drilled hole, and an epoxied short bolt, then a clamp with a lip (covered with a very small strip of glued leather); held down with a fancy nut.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Quick release clamps holding high tension latex. What could go wrong?! 

That's so crazy man - in a good way. A good one to add to the slingshot collection, too!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

First I thought thats a little work bench for knotting, than I saw it`s a real slingshot, genius really nice idea.

cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...And it also doubles as a bad jig!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I was just about to say that Flip haha. Pouch tying jig!


----------

